# Virus Help please,



## Hellfire (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi guys, I have usually had pretty good security, but for some reason every day I keep getting a virus pop up from a couple of things, I use both AVG and Ad Aware as well as Windows Defender,

Virus's I'm getting are

robocopya.exe - Trojan Horse Downloader
ISS[1].exe 


Help would be appreciated, they keep coming back but I do not fancy doing a fresh install if I am honest,

I have done deep/full scans with AVG/Adaware and even Defender, it also scans every night over night and it is normally clean, it's resident shield which is picking these up.

Good churns a little but not a lot about these. Help


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 24, 2010)

Some info:  "ROBOCOPYA.EXE"

Try Malwarebytes and Superantispyware

Edit: Some info on "ISS.exe"


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 24, 2010)

Combofix is your friend http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 24, 2010)

I knew I was forgetting one, it was bugging me so much, We use Malbyteware at work, Grrr!!!! trying it now cheers,

The info in Prevx is the only info I found, basically little but not alot.

cheers though mate.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 24, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Combofix is your friend http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe



I am sure it is trustworthy, can you gimmie bit of info about the program (I don't generally install random programs lol) Any good etc? will try once I've read up on it cheers.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 24, 2010)

From the description on bleeping computer: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/combofix/how-to-use-combofix

ComboFix is a program, created by sUBs, that scans your computer for known malware, and when found, attempts to clean these infections automatically. In addition to being able to remove a large amount of the most common and current malware, ComboFix also displays a report that can be used by trained helpers to remove malware that is not automatically removed by the program.

Ive used it regularly for quite some time now it cleans just about everything even those annoying rouge AV's.

My surefire virus removal technique is as follows
1. Disable system Restore, this is very important 90% of all Virus/spyware/malware will copy itself to system restore points and re appear next time a restore is activated, ie doing windows updates.
2. Run combo fix skip the recovery console install
3. Verify that system restore is still off
4. Run Malwarebytes, then AVG full scans. its helpfull to have AVG installed when running Malware bytes Because malwares scan will trigger items that AVG will not normally find


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 24, 2010)

Malbyteware picked some extra stuff up, I'll try combo fix as well and keep monitoring etc.

cheers.


----------



## MastaWoo (Jul 28, 2010)

I was infected with this virus today and this is the first time I've seen it, upon googling for this infection I came upon this page at:  http://www.popspy.info/?p=73  that has information on how to remove it permanently.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice info, MastaWoo.  And, welcome to TPU.  Enjoy the forum; it is the best out here.


----------

